# 2003 Spec V Subwoofer Removal



## mjrocks (May 27, 2007)

Does anyone have a step by step on how to remove the OEM Rockford Fosgate subwoofer in an '03 Spec V?

Any help is much appreciated!

MJ


----------



## outlaw47 (May 29, 2008)

if it is the same as an 02.
1. remove the rear seat cushion there are 2 release tabs pull the tabs and lift the cusion out
2. go in the trunk and behind the carpet wall on the left side of the trunk you will find a cable pull it to fold down the passenger rear seat back.
3. now with the seat folded down you should be able to find all 4 bolts behind the sub, 1 on top 1 on the left and 2 on the bottom. the 2 bottom bolts also mount the drivers side rear seat back so make sure to reinstall them.
4. finally unplug the electrical harness leading in to the sub and remove the entire enclosure.

or...

if you want to remove just the sub from the box.
1. the wire mesh over the sub just pops out i used a hook pick but a screwdriver may work.
2. remove the 4 screws.
3. pull out the sub and unhook the wiring. 

these are basic diections any other questions just let me know


----------



## thekyd (Jan 21, 2004)

Search came up empty, and this site never helped the12volt very much.

This is for the '02 Spec-V RF package that had a cheap little amp that ran all the speakers in the system. Would any1 be able to help me with the wiring diagram for that particular setup? The ins/outs from that amp are really what I am after. Thanks any1 who can help!


----------

